# Crappie fishing East fork Lake



## sgaw (Jan 15, 2008)

Crappie fishing at east fork lake "on fire" nothing else need to be said!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

sgaw said:


> Crappie fishing at east fork lake "on fire" *nothing else need to be said*!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Well Ya,,, I guess,,,,
But inorder for 'us' to increase our ranks, maybe we should supply a tad more info,,, *for the 'newbies'.*
Like Lures or bait, depths, aka stumps or sticks, fast slow, morn night,,,,

He!!, even us pro's whould love to know! 

Thanks for the report


----------



## driftin tim (Sep 18, 2012)

Caught 27 keepers Tues. 5/7 and 21 keepers Thurs. 5/9. Probably threw back close to 100 small ones each day. Using 1/16 oz jigs with yellow orange and green grubs for visibility. Still eggs in females when filleting.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

You might do better with it posting in the SW Ohio forum too


----------



## sgaw (Jan 15, 2008)

I was using a 1/32 ounce jig with a small 1 inch white grub. I think they would hit about any color now. I would toss toward shore and let it sink and retrieve very slow. They were engulfing the whole jig. Most were hittingit about 10 to 15 feet off shore. Sure was fun catching on my ultra lite rod.


----------



## leotronz (Oct 6, 2011)

what part of the lake are they biting on ?


----------



## sgaw (Jan 15, 2008)

All parts. Anywhere you see standing timber in the water you can bet there are crappie there. Can't wait to get back out.


----------



## thedudeabides (Apr 13, 2009)

Was out a couple days ago and did fairly well from shore casting and retrieving white grub on 1/32 oz jig tipped with a wax worm. Done very well in the past on road runners with white or green grubs.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BadMeat (Jul 8, 2010)

If they got the roe, let them go!



driftin tim said:


> Caught 27 keepers Tues. 5/7 and 21 keepers Thurs. 5/9. Probably threw back close to 100 small ones each day. Using 1/16 oz jigs with yellow orange and green grubs for visibility. Still eggs in females when filleting.




posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sgaw (Jan 15, 2008)

East fork is not hurting for crappie . If people don,t havest the females the lake could be filled with a bunch of small crappie.. "If they got roe , try to catch mo and eat them so"


----------

